# Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?



## Latzina (14. November 2005)

*Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

Ich wollte ma fragen wie viel dpi eine Maus braucht, damit man sich zu Lans trauen kann um Egoshooter etc. spielen zu können! Reichen 800dpi?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

Man sollte neben der ganzen Technik wie mindestens X FPS, Y DPI, Mauspad der Marke Z, etc. nicht vergessen, daß man allein dadurch nicht gleich gut spielt. Sprich ohne Skill wird man auch mit 4000 DPI zur Lachnummern.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

Warum sollte das nicht ausreichen? Ich daddel auch noch mit einer steinalten MS Intelli Optical mit 800DPI. Wenn man die Maus nicht gerade mit 5G beschleunigt ist die Bewegung lagfrei. Durch eine höhere DPI Zahl wirst du nicht unbedingt besser


----------



## snedder (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



			
				Latzina am 14.11.2005 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte ma fragen wie viel dpi eine Maus braucht, damit man sich zu Lans trauen kann um Egoshooter etc. spielen zu können! Reichen 800dpi?



nein, so 1600dpi braucht ein egoshooter schon kauf dir am besten die  logitec mx518 die kann mann von 400 bis 1600dpi mit zwei tasten während dem spielen hoch und runterschalten(in drei stufen) außerdem kostet sie glaub nur noch 35€s.


----------



## Latzina (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

Die Razer DiamondBack Plasma Limited Edition wär doch auf jedenfall ausreichend oder? Ich hab nur ein Problem mit dem Preis! Wie lange gibts die denn schon und wann denkt ihr wird die n bisschen billiger?


----------



## Chat1000 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

Ich finde auch, man braucht 1600 DPi..  

Man merkt den Unterschied von 400 dpi (meine alte Maus) zu 1600 aufjedenfall.

Mittlerweile kommen mir 1200 DPi in CoD1/2 sehr langsam vor. Naja unbedingt notwendig ist es nicht, und ja der skill ist wichtiger, doch die Geschwindigkeit hilft einem sehr.   

So meine Erfahrung   

Die Razor sollte etwas billiger werden, da der Nachfolger bereits drausen ist.


----------



## gruba (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



> Reichen 800dpi?



mir reichen sogar 400.  hab mir vor ner woche die mx518 gekauft. (kann man so super-praktisch die dpis während dem spielen verstellen) und zock zu meinem ärger immernoch meist mit nur 400. obwohl ich jetzt ernsthaft versuche mich auf die 800 einzustellen (FEAR sei dank). 1600 sind (für mich) unspielbar, schliesslich will ich mich beim shooter nicht wie brummkreisel durch die level drehn sonder hin und wieder mal nen lecker kopfschuss zaubern.

ist wohl alles eine frage der übung. ich jedoch hätte das geld für die 518 sparen können. (wer weiß, vielleicht denk ich bald anders)


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (14. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*

wenn man kein high-senser is, sind 1600DPI so unnötig wie n kofferraum in nem formel1-wagen. da würde ich eher auf ergonomie setzen ...
und nein, keine angst, du bist net der einzige, der sic hscheut, 100 märker für nen nager auszugeben.


----------



## Chat1000 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



			
				IVIirWirdSchlecht am 14.11.2005 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man kein high-senser is, sind 1600DPI so unnötig wie n kofferraum in nem formel1-wagen. da würde ich eher auf ergonomie setzen ...
> und nein, keine angst, du bist net der einzige, der sic hscheut, 100 märker für nen nager auszugeben.



Naja ne mx518 kostet nur 30-35€; also 60-70 DM   

Für leute die nur aus Spaß spielen, reicht auch ne normale Maus. Für ambitionierte Onliner Gamer sind die 1600 Dpi sehr zu empfehlen. Nach einer Eingewöhnung kann man auch Headas verpassen, und fals nicht (wie schon erwähnt) die DPI Anzahl unterm Spiel runtersetzen   ist sehr praktisch


----------



## Peter23 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



			
				gruba am 14.11.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Reichen 800dpi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stell die Maus auf die höchste DPI Zahl und stell die Mausempfindlichkeit im Spiel runter. So profitierst du von der hohen Abtastrate.


----------



## Chat1000 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



			
				Peter23 am 15.11.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Stell die Maus auf die höchste DPI Zahl und stell die Mausempfindlichkeit im Spiel runter. So profitierst du von der hohen Abtastrate.



Jo oder auch so, dann kannst  du noch immer präziese schießen


----------



## Stargazer (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



			
				gruba am 14.11.2005 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Reichen 800dpi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erklärt auch meinen plötzlichen Absturz, den ich ihn Ego-Shootern nach der Anschaffung einer MX510 hatte. Hatte vorher eine HP-Maus.
Plötzlich habe ich NICHTS mehr getroffen und wusste nicht warum. Mittlerweile habe ich mich aber daran gewöhnt.

Grund: 400 dpi -> 800 dpi


----------



## gruba (15. November 2005)

*AW: Wie viel dpi sind bei einer Maus nötig?*



> Chat1000 am 15.11.2005 18:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmh, klingt interessant. ich probiers mal. wenn ich meine 518 dann wieder leiden kann, meld ich mich nochmal.

[edit]
ich werd bekloppt! nach nem cod marathon hab ich die kleine letztenendes doch ins herz geschlossen. es ist also durchaus was dran. mit etwas übung (vor allem geduld) und den richtigen einstellungen flutscht das richtig fein von der hand. ich bereue nichts mehr.

danke jungs! *mitmx518friedenspfeiferauch*


----------

